# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Βοήθεια, επείγει!!!!!

## petra

καλημερα παιδια σημερα το μπλε μου παπαγαλακι δεν ξυπνησε καλα!βαζει το κεφαλακι του μεσα στις φτερουγες και οταν το βγαζει τεντωνεται συνεχεια!να σημειωσω οτι εχει ενα τρεμουλιασμα και μισικλεινει τα ματακια του!τι να κανω!

----------


## vagelis76

Ψάξε και βρες τι μπορεί να του έχει προκαλέσει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά.
Έφαγε κάτι διαφορετικό?
Άλλαξαν χρώμα και σύσταση οι κουτσουλιές του?
Υπήρξαν τσακωμοί και μάχη με το άλλο πουλί?
Είχε κάποιο ατύχημα?
Πέταξε ελεύθερο στο σπίτι και ίσως κατανάλωσε κάτι?

Απομάκρυνε το από το άλλο πουλί και βάλτο κάπου ζεστά,βάλε χαμηλά,σπόρια και νερό και μια κόλλα Α4 για να δεις κουτσουλιές και να μας βάλεις και εδώ για να σου πουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν.Όσο πιο γρήγορα αντιληφθείς τι έχει και το αντιμετωπίσεις τόσο καλύτερα.
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο και να είναι απλά κακόκεφο.

----------


## petra

Ασπρο χαρτι εχω,οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι φυσιολογικες,κατι καινουριο δεν εφαγε για το λογο οτι δεν τον βγαζω απο το κλουβι του καθολου!θα τον παρακολουθησω παντως \,αν και τωρα τον βλαπω ασχολειτε με τα παιχνιδια του!απλα φοβαμαι γιατι ετσι μου κανε και η πρωτη συντροφος του πριν εναμιση μηνα και την εχασα μεσα σ ενα εικοσιτετραωρο!

----------


## mpikis

petra..η συντροφος ήταν στο ιδιο κλουβί???οταν 'εφυγε΄εκανες καλη απολύμανση???τη νέα που εφερες...κρατησες την καραντινά??

----------


## petra

> petra..η συντροφος ήταν στο ιδιο κλουβί???οταν 'εφυγε΄εκανες καλη απολύμανση???τη νέα που εφερες...κρατησες την καραντινά??


ναι μαζι ητανε.απολυμαση εκανα παρα πολυ καλη στα παντα,οσο για τη νεα συντροφο κανα δυο βδομαδες τη κρατησα χωριστα ξερω οτι ειναι λιγο αλλα ο παπαγαλακος ητανε σε καταθλιψη εσκουζε και φωναζε πολυ κοιτωντας συνεχεια το μερος που ηταν νεκρη η φιλη του!

----------


## mpikis

κοιτα ενα μήνα θέλει αλλα οκ εισαι και με δυο εβδομαδες..κι εγω πότε δε κρατησα ενα μήνα! Στο θέμα μας τώρα...και η προηγούμενη ετσι ξαφνικά??μια μερα ξυπνησε και το επαθέ? προσπαθω να καταλάβω...Εφοσον βλεπεις γνωριμα συμπτωματα με την προηγουμενη παπγαλίνα..πηγαινε το σε καποιο γιατρο...

----------


## petra

ναι και η παπαγαλινα ετσι ξαφνικα το παθε απλα δεν ειχα δωσει ιδιαιτερη σημασια αν και στο πετ σοπ μου χανε πει οτι μαλλον θα τανε μεγαλη σε ηλικια!τελος παντων θα κοιταξω αν υπαρχει πτηνιατρος εδω στη καρδιτσα γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα!ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!

----------


## vagelis76

Ζήτα τη λίστα των γιατρών από τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης,αν δε κάνω λάθος υπάρχει κάποιος(γιατρός) κοντά σε σένα.

 :Sign0006: *Ο θάνατος ενός φτερωτού μας φίλου θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει και να ψάξουμε τα αίτια ακόμα και μετά από αυτόν(θάνατο).Πόσο μάλλον όταν έχουμε κι άλλα πουλιά στη συντροφιά μας και ενδέχεται να ακολουθήσουν κι εκείνα της ασθένεια από την οποία έφυγε το μικρό μας φιλαράκι.Χωρίς να θέλω να σου κάνω τον έξυπνο,απλά το αναφέρω για να αρχίσει να γίνεται βίωμα και συνήθεια σε όλους μας.Η γνώση που έρχεται μέσα από την εμπειρία είναι η πιο σημαντική και ουσιαστική πιστεύω,αρκεί να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε κατάλληλα και να τη κάνουμε πρόληψη.
*
Πώς είναι τώρα????Είναι δραστήριος?τρώει και πίνει κανονικά????

----------


## petra

τρωει κανονικα ο καημενος και πριν φαει επαιζε με το παιχνιδι του,απο τις 12 η ωρα και μετα δεν τον ξαναδα μαζεμενο και ειναι και ποιο δραστηριος απο το πρωι!ευχαριστω παντως πολυ!θα σας ενημερωσω για οτι νεοτερο!

----------


## jk21

η λιστα εφοσον ζητηθει θα σταλει!

----------


## petra

ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## vagelis76

Πέτρα έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για το μικρό σου????

----------


## petra

καλημερα,ο παπαγαλακος μου ειναι μια χαρα σημερα,πολυ πιθανον να ητανε κακοκεφος γιατι απο χθες το μεσημερι συμπεριφερεται φυσιολογικα!ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για το ενδιαφερον σας,εγω θα τον παρακολουθησω και σημερα να δω,αλλα ξυπνησε ενταξει ζωηρουλης!!!

----------


## petra

παιδια εγω σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα!μολις γυρισα απο εναν ειδικο για το παπαγαλακι μου πε οτι εχει σκουλικι κι ας ειναι οι κουτσουλες υου φυσιολογικες ειναι σε αρχικο σταδιο λεει,μου δωσε ενα φαρμακο γι αυτο και του ριξε και στο στομα!δεν βρηκε κατι αλλο!παντως δεν ειναι καθολου καλα τον βλεπω!δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω να τον βοηθησω και ουτε εχω την οικνομικη δυνατοτητα για 2η γνωμη καπου αλλου!

----------


## vagelis76

Το πήγες προληπτικά σε γιατρό????Γιατί αν εννοείς οποιονδήποτε άλλο ειδικό αμφιβάλω για τη διάγνωση σε σκουλήκια.Έκανε κάποια εξέταση ?
Τελικά δεν ήταν καλά πάλι σήμερα????
Τί φάρμακο σου έδωσε και ποια η χορήγηση του??????

----------


## petra

σταγονες μου δωσε για το νερο μου πε να τις βαλω για 3 μερες λεγονται scolex solution και μου πε 3 με 4 σταγονες στη ποτιστρα,προληπτικα δε θα το λεγα οτι πηγα γιατι κατα το μεσημερακι το παπαγαλακι βαζει το καφαλακι του μεσα παλι!πτηνιατρο δεν θα τον ελεγα σπουδαγμενο αλλα ξερω γω!Ειναι τοσο χαλια ο καημενος που οταν τον πηρα στη χουφτα μου κουρνιαζε εκει μεσα!

----------


## petra

βρε παιδια οταν αποφασιζει και βγαζει το κεφαλακι του ξυνει επιμονα τη μυτη του σε οτι βρει μπροστα του επιμονα ομως!

----------


## jk21

τελικα πετρα ασχετα αν ειναι ειδικευμενος ,ειναι κτηνιατρος; εκανε καποια εξεταση;

----------


## vagelis76

Καταλαβαίνω το άγχος σου και οτι επειδή φοβάσαι μη πάθει κάτι ο μικρός,μπορεί να εμπιστευτείς τον οποιονδήποτε,πιστεύοντας οτι θα κάνει κάτι παραπάνω για το καλό του.
Το να κάνει χορήγηση φαρμάκου είναι το ανησυχητικό και αν δεν είναι ειδικός(γιατρός),είναι πολύ ανησυχητικό. Πως εντόπισε οτι έχει σκουλήκια το πουλάκι????
Αν είχες βάλει εδώ κουτσουλιές από το μικρό,ίσως κάποια μέλη θα σε βοηθούσαν για το* τί μπορεί* να βασανίζει το πουλάκι,γιατί και από εδώ εικασίες κάνουμε προσπαθώντας ..1ον να δούμε τι μπορεί να έφταιξε και 2ον να δωθούν κάποιες συμβουλές για τις πρώτες ώρες τις ασθένειας(εαν έχει)μέχρι να το δει γιατρός και να *βγάλει διάγνωση.*

Δε γνωρίζω το φάρμακο και τις δραστικές του,πιστεύω να σου πουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν.
Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!!!!

----------


## petra

κτηνιατρος δεν ειναι παντως αλλα με τα καναρινια μου που ειχαν ενα προβλημα τα καταφερε εγιναν καλα.Καποια εξεταση στις κουτσουλιες δεν εκανε τον ποπο του επεξεργαζοτανε και μου πε!θα ανεβασω φωτο με κουτσουλιες να μου πειτε!

----------


## jk21

ειναι σκευασμα της ταφαρμ που θα βοηθουσε η πετρα αν ελεγε τη δραστκη του ουσια γιατι νομιζω εχει πιο στενο φασμα (για σκουληκια ομως ) και απο το τενιαζιν.δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ομως.δυστυχως το ξυσινο του ραμφους δεν με παραπεμπει σε σκουληκια αλλα οταν το πουλακι εχει το κεφαλι μεσα ,μερα μεσημερι τα πραγματα ειναι πραγματι ασχημα.θα βοηθουσε ισως φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες,ομως μονο μια εξεταση μικροβιολογικη κοπρανων δινει λυση με ακριβεια.

αν δεν γινεται συχνη χρηση φαρμακων για ενδοπαρασιτα βαγγελη (με σωστη δοσολογια ) δεν υπαρχει ευτυχως αμεσο προβλημα απο τη χρηση.1-2 φορες το χρονο εχω καταλαβει (εξαρταται την ουσια ) οτι μπορει να γινεται προληπτικα σε μεγαλες εκτροφες.δεν ισχυει βεβαια κατι τετοιο για αντιβιοτικες ουσιες,η προληπτικη χρηση των οποιων δεν εχει ουσια και η συχνη χρηση ειναι επιζημια για τη χλωριδα του εντερου (αναπτυσσονται ευνοηκες συνθηκες για μυκητες)  αλλα και δημιουργει ανθεκτικα στελεχεη μικροβιων

----------


## petra



----------


## petra



----------


## petra

παιδια αυτες ειναι οι κουτσουλιες του!αλλη θεραπεια δεν του εχω κανει ουτε επαιρνε τιποτα για προληψη εδω κι εναμιση χρονο που τον εχω περιπου!

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι πολυ μικρες ,χωρις διαρροια αλλα και χωρις ουρα περιμετρικα...το μεγεθος μπορει να εχει σχεση με το οτι δεν τρωει .χθες βεβαια ελεγες οτι ετρωγε...χθες προχθες ειχε μεγαλυτερες κουτσουλιες; αν μπορεις κοιτα το πουλακι εσωτερικα βαθεια στο στομα να δεις μηπως βλεπεις επιφανειες ή καποιο ογκιδιο προς το λευκοκιτρινο

----------


## petra

ναι αυτες ειναι οι σταγονες της teniazine και στη συνθεση τοθ γραφει ¨λεβαμιζολη¨1,5g

----------


## petra

περιπου τετοιες ειναι οι κουτσουλιες του ισως λιγο μεγαλυτερες τισ μερες που τρωει περισοτερο!σημερα ομως μονο το πρωι νωρις εφαγε δεν ξαναφαγε αλλη φορα ουτε νερο ηπιε!

----------


## petra

το στοματακι του φυσιολογικο μου φαινεται δε βλεπω κατι περιεργο παντως αν και πρωτη φορα το κοιταζω!

----------


## petra

να τον χωρισω απο τη παπαγαλινα τι λετε?αυτη ομως παει διπλα του του τιτιβιζει και τον ξυνει ειναι ο μονος λογος πια να βγαζει το κεφαλακι τουαν και οταν το κανει τη διωχνει μετα!

----------


## jk21

πετρα δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι γιατι περαν του μεγεθους οι κουτσουλιες εχουν και το λευκο τμημα .το κεντρικο χρωμα δεν με ανησυχει.ομως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι πολυ ασχημα.το θεμα ειναι οτι το αλλο πουλακι τοσο καιρο πως δεν εχει κολλησει....δεν ξερω αν λογω φυσης τους δεν πρεπει να τα χωρησεις.τα παιδια που εχουν ξερουν καλυτερα.σκεφτομαι μην τυχον υπαρχει και προβλημα μελαγχολιας που εχασε το προηγουμενο ταιρι του.διαβασα οτι δυσκολα χωριζουν τα παπαγαλακια δεν ξερω ομως αν ισχυει.δεν μας ειπες ομως ,τι ηταν ο τυπος; κτηνιατρος; πετσοπας; εκανε καποια εξεταση κοπρανων και με τι τροπο;

----------


## warlock

Γιατί δεν τον πας σε έναν κτηνίατρο που ξέρει ο ανθρωπος τι να κάνει και κάθεσαι με την απορρία;

----------


## petra

petsopas ειναι αλλα εχει καποιες γνωσεις πανω στα πουλια μου το χουν πει κι αλλοι που εχουν παει τα πουλακια τους και δεν εκανε λαθος εγιναν καλα!τον παπαγαλακο κοιταξε φτερωμα ποδαρακια στομα και οταν τον κοιταξε απο πισω μου πε για σκουλικια.Αυτα εκανε μονο τιποτα αλλο!

----------


## petra

το σκεφτηκα αλλα η οικονομικη μου κατασταση δε μου το επιτρεπει αυτο το μηνα ειναι χαλια!η κουτσουλιτσες του απο αργα το απογευμα αλλαξαν συσταση και γινανε ποιο υγρες και ασπρες,οσο για τη κατασταση του ειναι σταθερη μεχρι τωρα που σας γραφω,το οτι δε χειροτερεψε κατι ειναι κι αυτο ελπιζω!τη θεραπεια την κανω και στα δυο πουλια ετσι μου πε αυτος και μου πε να τον ξαναδει σε 3 μερες!να σημειωσω οτι το κανει αφιλοκερδος ο ανθρωπος γιατι οπως ειπε δε το θεωρει επαγγελμα αλλα λειτουργημα!

----------


## petra

καλημερα παιδια ο παπαγαλακος ζει αλλα η κατασταση του παραμενει σταθερη παρακατω δημοσιευω τις κουτσουλιτσες του που εχουν αλλαξει συσταση

----------


## petra



----------


## petra

εχω γυρισει τη πολη αναποδα εμαθα οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιος πτηνιατρος εδω ο κτηνιατρος που υπαρχει εδω μιλησα μαζι του και μου πε οτι δεν εχει ιδεα απο πουλια μια χαρα τωρα δεν εχω ιδεα τι να κανω!και δεν τρωει με το ζορι του δινω μερικα σπορακια,τι αλλο να κανω θα σκασω!!!!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

παρε τηλεφωνο καποιον γιατρο και εξηγησε του την κατασταση (οτι εκει που εισαι δεν εχεις κανεναν κτλ κτλ) να σου πει τι να κανεις. 
σου στελνω τωρα το τηλεφωνο του δικου μου, ειναι απο τους καλυτερους στην αθηνα και ειναι και γιατρος της ΑΝΙΜΑ.

----------


## petra

> παρε τηλεφωνο καποιον γιατρο και εξηγησε του την κατασταση (οτι εκει που εισαι δεν εχεις κανεναν κτλ κτλ) να σου πει τι να κανεις. 
> σου στελνω τωρα το τηλεφωνο του δικου μου, ειναι απο τους καλυτερους στην αθηνα και ειναι και γιατρος της ΑΝΙΜΑ.


αχ θα σου ημουν πολυ ευγνωμων αν μου το εστελνες!δε ξερω τι να κανω πια!να μου πεις και τις ωρες που θα μπορω να επικοινωνησω!ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## jk21

πετρα δυστυχως στη λιστα που εχουμε εμεις (διαχειρηση ) δεν εχει καποιον για καρδιτσα γιατρο.αν θελεις για λαρισα ή βολο μας λες να σου στειλουμε πμ .απο τις κουτσουλιες βλεπω οτι η κατασταση γινεται ανησυχητικη.το τμημα των ουρων urines εχει παρει κιτρινοπρασινο χρωμα και αυτο δειχνει http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html  δυσλειτουργια-ασθενεια  του συκωτιου . πιθανον και απο βακτηριο.θα ηθελα αυριο αν δεν σου πει κατι ο αλλος γιατρος τηλεφωνικα (να του περιγραψεις την κουτσουλια συμφωνα με το λινκ που σου εδωσα ) να ψαξεις για καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα και να ζητησεις καποια αντιβιωση περιγραφοντας τι εχει το πουλακι.αν δεν βρεις τοτε παρε απο τον πετσοπα αν εχει την antibiotico της tabernil  .δυστυχως πρεπει να ρισκαρουμε γιατι εισαι αβοηθητη και η κατασταση δεν βελτιωνεται με το φαρμακο για σκουληκια

----------


## petra

αχ παιδια αργησατε αν τον χασω μεχρι δευτερα που ανοιγουν τα μαγαζια κριμα θα ναι!εν το μεταξυ προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με τον πτηνιατρο τηλεφωνικα.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

τι εγινε βγηκε ακρη;; τον πηρες;
σου εγραψα και τα κινητα για να τον παρεις οποτε χρειαστεις!! ελπιζω να μιλησατε ηδη...

----------


## jk21

Πετρα απο την πρωτη στιγμη σου ειπα να μας δειξεις τις κουτσουλιες.ακομα και τωρα με οτι σου ειπα ρισκαρω ,σκεψου πριν τις δω τι να σου ελεγα; στην αρχη νομιζα οτι δεν μιλουσες και με πετσοπα αλλα με γιατρο.οταν ακουω γιατρο ακομα και αν κατι μου φαινεται περιεργο προσπαθω να κρατηθω και να μην επηρεαζω το καθε μελος.ειτε σωστοι ειναι ειτε λαθος εκεινους πρεπει να ακουμε και οχι καποιον που απλα κανει απο μακρια εναν οπτικο και μονο ελεγχο κουτσουλιων!

----------


## petra

ναι μιλησα τελικα με τον πτηνιατρο τηλεφωνικα του περιεγραψα τη κατασταση του μικρουλη και του πα οτι αρχισα να του χορηγω το αντιβιοτικο της tafarm aviomycine μου πε οτι ειναι ενα καλο αντιβιοτικο και οτι απο το τηλ και χωρις εξεταση ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορω να του δωσω αυτη τη στιγμη!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

πως παει το πουλακι;

----------


## petra

> πως παει το πουλακι;


η κατασταση του παραμενει σταθερη εκτος του οτι αρχισε να τρωει μονος του δειλα δειλα πριν τον ταιζα εγω τον εβαλα και κοντα στο καλοριφερ και συνεχιζω τη θεραπεια οπως μου πε ο γιατρος!

----------


## petros

ετσι μπραβο να αρχισε να παιρνει τα πανω του το πουλακι περαστικα του ευχομαι...

----------


## petra

αμαν αυτο το παπαγαλακι ποτε θα συνελθει επιτελους!Το βλεπω ετσι και στεναχωριεμαι υποφερει!Ευτυχως τρωει σπορακια αλλα απο νερο ουτε σταγονα!

----------


## petra



----------


## petra

κοιταξτε σε τι κατασταση βρισκετε και δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα αλλο να το βοηθησω!!!!

----------


## petros

οντως ειναι φουσκομενο αλλα το οτι τρωει ειναι καλο σημαδι....πετρα δν νομιζω να μπορει να συνελθει απο μονο του...συνεχιζεις τη χοριγηση φαρμακου.....περαστικα στο μικρο....σε καταλαβενω απολυτα αυτες ειναι απο τις χειροτερες στιγμες.....κουραγιο....

----------


## petra

το φαρμακο το συνεχιζω κανονικα μεχρι τη πεμπτη μου πε ο γιατρος!το οτι τρωει δεν το βλεπω θετικο,εχει μελανιασει το ραμφος του τα ποδια του και η γλωσσα του διογκοθηκε και καθεται στο πατο του κλουβιου!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

παρε το γιατρο και πες του το!
ισως δε μπορει να κανει κατι αλλα ολο και καποια συμβουλη ισως μπορεσει να σου δωσει!!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειναι ασχημα.το συκωτι και τα νεφρα δεν πρεπει να λειτουργουν σωστα.πιστευω οτι το φαρμακο για τα σκουληκια ηταν αχρηστο.η αντιβιωση αν χρειαζοταν (μια πιθανοητα πραγματι ) σιγουρα δεν νομιζω οτι ηταν η καταλληλη....αν θυμασαι σου ειπα για καποιες αλλες.ο πετσοπας δινει οτι θελει....ευχομαι το πουλακι να αντεξει .

----------


## petra

ναι αλλα ΕΓΩ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΒΙΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟ ΝΑΤΟ ΧΟΡΗΓΙΣΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

τον ξαναπηρες να του πεις την κατασταση;
ισως σου πει τιποτα αλλο να κανεις...

----------


## jk21

πετρα αν χωρις να του πεις σκευασμα ο γιατρος σου ειπε αυτο ,εγω σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα.του ανεφερες αυτο και απλα το αποδεχθηκε σαν μια ανωδυνη λυση για χορηγηση μετα απο <<διαγνωση>> απο μακρινη αποσταση .αν και δεν πιστευω να του ειπες για πρασινο υγρα γυρω απο την κουτσουλια (ειναι κρισιμο και δειχνει προβλημα στο συκωτι ) .ο συγκεκριμενος γιατρος που σου προταθηκε (αφου ειπατε για ανιμα ξερω για ποιον προκειται ) ειναι απο τους γιατρους που δυσκολα παιρνουν θεση απο το τηλεφωνο και ευθυνη.το φαρμακο που εδωσε ειναι μια ηπια αντιβιωση που δεν θα ενοχοποιηθει (η αντιβιωση )για κατι αν δοθει (αρα θα ειναι ενταξει απεναντι σου και ισως σωστα επραξε σαν επιστημονας) αλλα δεν ειναι πια και η δραστικοτερη .για ηπια κρυολογηματα και ελαφρα διαρροια απο κανενα e coli ισως.ποιος απο ολους οσους μας διαβαζουν δεν την εχει δωσει τα τελευταια 20 χρονια μην πω και παραπανω; οταν σου ειπα να ζητησεις απο κτηνιατρικα ειδη φαρμακο ή καποιο που συνδιαζει 2-3 ουσιες αλλα βρισκεται στα e-shop δεν σου κρυβω οτι στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου σου ελεγα μην παρεις το...που τελικα σου εδωσε ο πετσοπας.δεν ειναι κακο φαρμακο,ειναι το καλυτερο οταν εχουμε ηπια προβληματα και ειμαι κατα της χορηγησης ισχυρων οταν δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος αλλα τα πρασινα υγρα ειναι και για αυτο σου ειχα πει να κανεις αναλυτικη περιγραφη της κουτσουλιας στον γιατρο .

ευχομαι οι ανησυχιες μου να βγουνε υπερβολικες και το πουλακι να εχει κατι που θα υποχωρησει με το φαρμακο.σημασια εχουν οι ζωες των πουλιων !

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

λιγο ασχετο-σχετικο..... Δημητρη ειπες για πρασινα υγρα γυρω απο την κουτσουλια που δειχνει προβλημα στο συκωτι.
τι ακριβως εννοεις; μπορεις να μας δειξεις σε καποια φωτογραφια;
γιατι και τα δυο μου κοκατιλ εχουν πρασινα υγρα γυρω απο την κουτσουλια κια το θεωρουσα φυσιολογικο. οχι αμεσως μολις πεσει η κουτσουλια...μετα απο 2-3 λέπτα, οταν το χαρτι αποροφησει τα υγρα και τα χρωματα μπερδευτουν. 
ο γιατρος επεισης (ο συγκεκριμενος) που πηγαινω και τα δυο πουλια, εχει δει τις κουτσουλιες (πηγα πριν λιγες μερες για τον καινουργιο μου κοκατιλο) και δεν μου ειπε τιποτα, ειπε πως ειναι ειναι ενταξει...

----------


## jk21

στο 39 ποστ ειχα δωσει ενα λινκ
http://www.avianweb.com/poopology.html 

εκει που αναφερεται στην urine ειναι αυτο που λεω.η urine ειναι το υγρο περιφερειακο διαφανες τμημα της κουτσουλιας.αν μια κουτσουλια εχει απο την αρχη τετοια υγρα εχει προβλημα.αν ομως η κουτσουλια ειναι υδαρη και συμπαρασυρθουν απο το urine μερη απο το κεντρικο στερεο τμημα feces που φυσιολογικα μπορει να εχει πρασινοκαφε χρωμα τοτε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .οι κουτσουλιες της πετρας δεν ηταν πολυ υγρες και ασχηματιστες και αυτο με ανησυχει.δεν πιστευω το χρωμα να ειναι απο το κεντρικο τμημα.δεν μπορω να ξερω για το δικο σου αλλα αν εχεις στην αρχη καθαρα υγρα περιξ και μετα γινονται ετσι δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα

----------


## jk21

εδω στα αδικοχαμενα πουλακια του βαγγελη ειχαμε εμφανιση τετοιας κουτσουλιας με κιτρινο κυριως χρωμα 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%B1/page6

που μετα γινεται και πιο πρασινο

----------


## petra

καλημερα,ο παπαγαλος ζει!Λοιπον ο γιατρος με τον οποιο μιλησα ξανα μου πε οτι δεν μπορει να μου χορηγησει κατι αλλο απ τη στιγμη που δεν μπορει να εξετασει το πουλι!Οσον αφορα τωρα για τη περιγραφει της κουτσουλιας την περιεγραψα ακριβως τη πρωτη φορα και δε θυμαμαι να μου πε κατι αλλο εκτος απο ενα "μαλιστα"και"τι χορηγεις?" του ειπα για το aviomycine και απλα μου πε οτι ειναι το καλυτερο που μπορω να δωσω σε τηλεφωνικη περιγραφη.Να σημειωσω οτι εμενα αυτη την αντιβιωση μου την εδωσε ενας κτηνιατρος επιφυλακτικα και οχι ο πετ-σοπας.Οπετ-σοπας μου χε δωσει ενα αλλο για σκουληκια το οποιο μια μερα χρησιμοποιησα!

----------


## petra

απ οτι φαινεται και απ οτι διαβασα μεχρι τωρα αν τελικα οντως εχει προβλημα με το συκωτι τι μπορω να χορηγησω?δε μπορει,καποιος θα χε παρομοιο προβλημα ας μου το στειλει καποιος με πμ γιατι θα πρεπει εμεις που δεν εχουμε καποιον ειδικο γιατρο εδω να ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι να βλεπουμε τα πουλακια μας να πεθαινουν σαν απλοι θεατες!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΑ οπως σου ειπε και ο γιατρος γιατι σαν γιατρος απο το τηλεφωνο πρεπει να δινει σοβαρες κατευθηνσεις και οχι να υποθετει ,οταν δεν ξερει αμεσα το προβλημα δεν μπορει να δωσει διαγνωση και δεν μπορει να πει ναι παρα μονο σε χορηγηση ενος ηπιου αντιβιοτικου ,που θα δημιουργησει τα μικροτερα δυνατα προβληματα αν πχ δεν εχουμε μικροβιο ή κατι αλλο.εγω ή οποιο παιδι πει κατι διαφορετικο εδω περα λεει απλα γνωμη και οχι γνωματευση αφου διαπιστωνει κατι απο την οψη μιας κουτσουλιας που δινει σαν προβλημα διαφορες εκδοχες.ο γιατρος δεν βλεπει την κουτσουλια μονο με το ματι .δεν του λεει τιποτα παρα μονο μια ενδειξη.εκεινος εξεταζει με μικροσκοπιο ή καλλιεργεια.αυτο λοιπον που ο γιατρος δεν μπορει να κανει απο μακρια ,πηρα το θαρρος και το ρισκο να σου το πω εγω σαν γνωμη αφου βλεπω οτι το προβλημα με ενα ηπιο αντιβιοτικο δεν διορθωνεται αλλα το πρασινο στην κουτσουλια γινεται πιο εμφανες.ο γιατρος δεν μπορει αν ειναι υπευθυνος να ρισκαρει απο μακρια.και ο συγκρεκριμενος δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλος γιατρος (αυτο το ξερουν οσοι τον εχουν δοκιμασει σε προβληματα των πουλιων τους)  αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι αρκετα σοβαρος !

επι της δικιας μας λοιπον , με ρισκο ,ουσιας! ->  το πρασινο πιθανοτατα, αν δεν προερχεται απο χρωματισμο των υγρων απο το κεντρικο τμημα (σε παλιοτερες κουτσουλιες δεν συναβαινε) ,δειχνει προβλημα στο συκωτι.οι αιτιες μπορει να ειναι διαφορες και μια απο αυτες (για αυτο σου λεω οτι μιλω με ρισκο και το κανω μονο γιατι δεν εχεις αμεση προσβαση εκει που εισαι σε γιατρο)  ειναι η λοιμωξη του συκωτιου απο καποιο βακτηριο.κρινω οτι αν το βακτηριο ειναι τοσο ισχυρο (αν υπαρχει) να φτασει μεχρι το συκωτι,χρειαζεται καποιο πιο ισχυρο φαρμακο

----------


## petros

> απ οτι φαινεται και απ οτι διαβασα μεχρι τωρα αν τελικα οντως εχει προβλημα με το συκωτι τι μπορω να χορηγησω?δε μπορει,καποιος θα χε παρομοιο προβλημα ας μου το στειλει καποιος με πμ γιατι θα πρεπει εμεις που δεν εχουμε καποιον ειδικο γιατρο εδω να ειμαστε καταδικασμενοι να βλεπουμε τα πουλακια μας να πεθαινουν σαν απλοι θεατες!!!!


 petra σε καταλαβενω απλα θα ηθελα σου εξηγησω κατι ολοι εμεις σε αυτο το φορουμ δν ειμαστε γιατροι ουτε πτηνιατροι απλα προσπαθουμε να παρηγορησουμε το ατομο και απο τη λιγη η πολυ εμπειρια που εχει ο καθενας να βοηθησει το ζωο.Τωρα οσον αφορα το πουλακι η δικη μου αποψη ειναι να το πας σε εναν πτηνιατρο στη λαρισα γιατι ξερω οτι στην καρδιτσα δν εχει και το πουλακι ταλαιπορειται....τωρα ποσο ευκολο σου ειναι δν το ξερω και απο οικονομικης αποψεως....περαστικα στο μικρο.. :sad:

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα επισης να συμπληρωσω οτι βοηθητικα στο συκωτι και οχι θεραπευτικα αν υπαρχει μικροβιο ,θα μπορουσες να δωσεις αν βρεις σπορο αγκαθι μαριας (ειδος γαιδουραγκαθου) ,αν φυσικα εχει κατι τετοιο ενα επαρχιακο πετσοπ που το βρισκω λιγο χλωμο ,οπως επισης καποιο σκευασμα χολινης .ερχεται στο μυαλο μου το ocheocholine νομιζω αλλα ισως υπαρχει και αλλο.αν δεν βρεις τιποτα τοτε στα φαρμακεια (και σε μαρκετ καμμια φορα) θα βρεις καψουλες λεκιθινης απο την οποια δημιουργειται η χολινη.δινεις  το περιεχομενο  μεσω αναμιξης του με λιγη αυγοτροφη.ομως αυτα βοηθουν στην αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου οχι στη θεραπεια αν υπαρχει λοιμωξη

----------


## petra

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!

----------


## petra

Παιδια εχω νεοτερα για το παπαγαλακι μου,ενας φιλος μου ειχε καποιογνωστο απο τη κτηνιατρικη σχολη Καρδιτσας πηγε το παπαγαλακι να το δουν!Καταρχην το βρηκανε αδυνατο,εχει οντως προβλημα μα το συκωτι του και μαλιστα το εχει ενα μηνα ασχετα αν εγω το καταλαβα πριν μια βδομαδα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα!Μου δωσανε ενα φαρμακο σε σκονη αν θελετε μπορω να σας πω την ονομασια του και ειπανε οτι σε αυτο το σταδιο που ειναι εχει 80% πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης!Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να το ξεπερασει!Το καλο ειναι οτι τρωει αρκετα το κακο ειναι οτι αδυνατησε ο καημενος και εχει και μια μικρη ασταθεια!Ελπιζω να μην ειναι πολυ αργα!!

----------


## jk21

πιο φαρμακο σου δωσανε Πετρα ;σου εξηγησανε πως καταλαβανε οτι ειναι καιρο το προβλημα;

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ναι για πες λεπτομερειες!

----------


## Georgia_io

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## petros

πως παει το πουλακι???

----------


## petra

παιδια συγνωμη που δεν σας ενημερωσα απλα ειχα ενα προβληματακι συνδεσης με το ιντερνετ!Λοιπον το μικρουλι νομιζω οτι ειναι ειναι καλυτερατρωει ολη τν ωρα ειναι βεβαια αδυνατος ο καημενος!Το φαρμακο που μου δωσανε ειναι τηςbeaphar και λεγεται bogena finicoc ειναι σε σκονη και μπαινει στο νερο.Οι κουτσουλιες του απο σημερα δεν εχουν αυτο το πρασινο περιμετρικα και μου φαινονται φυσιολογικες.Ελπιζω κι ευχομαι τα δυσκολα να περασαν για κεινο γιατι ταλαιπωρηθηκε αρκετα!Του χω βαλει και στικς απο βιταμινες τα οποια τρελαινεται στη κυριολεξια τα τρωει σαν τρελος!Τωρα το μονο που μενει ειναι να παχυνει ο καημενος γιατι εμεινε μισος!Τη θεραπεια του θα τη κανω συνολο 10 μερες απο κει και περα μου ειπανε προληπτικα μια φορα το διμηνο!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

μπραβο!!! χαιρομαι!!!  :Happy:  αντε..περαστικουλια σας!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

το σκευασμα αυτο ειναι κοκκιδιοστατικο .ειναι ειδος σουλφοναμιδης αντιβιωσης με κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση και καποια σχετικη αντιμικροβιακη που χτυπαει τις δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις στα εντερα που εχουν δημιουργησει τα κοκκιδια ή καποιες αυτονομες αλλα οχι πολυ ισχυρες.οι σουλφοναμιδες διχως τριμεθοπριμη (που ειχε το aviomycine που εδινες)  δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δραστικες πια σε μικροβια.αν υπαρχουν κοκκιδια τοτε πρεπει να εχεις καθημερινη αλλαγη του υποστρωματος γιατι μεσω των κουτσουλιων και των ωοκυστεων τους που βγαινουν με αυτες επανερχονται στον οργανισμο.τα κοκκιδια παντως με τα κοκκιδιοστατικα απλα εμποδιζονται σε περαιτερω αναπτυξη ,δεν σκοτωνονται .ακομα και αυτο για να επιτευχθει θελει τακτικη χορηγηση κατι που δεν νομιζω να πρεπει να γινεται σε πουλια οικοσιτα.στις κοτες δινουν συνεχως αλλα προοριζονται για συντομη σφαγη.Γιατρος δεν ειμαι αλλα αυτο εχω καταλαβει αλλα και ακουσει και απο γιατρους .

δες και εδω τι πιστευω οτι πρεπει να δοθει
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...558#post313558

το σκευασμα που εσυ (finicok -σουλφαχλωροπιραζίνη νατριούχος  )  εχεις ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο σε ουσια (ιδια κατηγορια αλλα αλλη ουσια )με το esb3 που αναφερεται εκει  ( Sulfaclozine sodium monohydrate )

----------


## petra

οποτε συστηνεις να το αλλαξω?

----------


## jk21

απο τη στιγμη που το δινεις και ειδες βελτιωση συνεχισε το .εστω και παλια κατηγορια οι σουλφοναμιδες ειναι και αντιβιωση .ισως να μην ειναι καν κοκκιδια και να πιανει απλα πιθανο μικροβιο που υπαρχει.παραλληλα αν υπαρχουν κοκκιδια θα τα περιορισει αλλα πρεπει να συνεχιζεις πολυ καλο καθαρισμο καθε μερα για να μην ξανααυξηθουν λογω επαναμολυνσης απο τις κουτσουλιες.στα αγριοπουλια ειναι δεδομενη η επανεμφανιση τους λογω του στρες της αιχμαλωσιας .στην περιπτωση σου αν αυξηθηκαν απο καποια μολυνση απο αλλη πηγη μπορει να κρατηθουν τελικα σε μη παθογονους  πληθυσμους στο εσωτερικο του.αμα ομως δεις μετα απο καποιο διαστημα παρα την καθαριοτητα επανεμφανιση του προβληματος τοτε μαλλον τελικα ηταν κοκκιδια και τοτε τα χτυπας με baycox .τη στιγμη αυτη δεν σου το προτεινω γιατι δεν εχω πιστει οτι σιγουρα υπαρχουν κοκκιδια και γιατι δεν θελω να κανεις κατι  κοντρα σε οσα σου ειπαν καποιοι οι οποιοι προφανως πρεπει να ξερουν περισσοτερα απο μας και ειναι η μονη απο κοντα βοηθεια που εχεις.

----------


## petra

οκ ευχαριστω!Για να δουμε πως θα παει ο μικρουλης!

----------


## jk21

πετρα αν μπορεις να ανεβαζεις καθε 2 μερες (αν γινετε και πιο συχνα) κουτσουλιες του πουλιου

----------


## petra



----------


## petra

παιδια η κατασταση παραμενει στασιμη πια.ειδα βεβαια βελτιωση αλλα εμενε εκει. οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι σαν αυτες που βλεπετε πιο πανω.μηπως τελικα να του χορηγησω το baycox γιατι δε βλεπω κι αλλη βελτιωση γι αυτο το λεω!παντως τρωει,πινει κανονικα αλλα δεν ειναι δραστηριος καθεται φουσκωμενος και βαζει το κεφαλι του στα φτερα του ακομα!

----------


## jk21

πετρα αν ηταν κοκκιδια θα εβλεπες βελτιωση μεγαλυτερη ασχετα αν πιστευω οτι με το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο ισως να μην ηταν μονιμη.το σιγουρο ειναι οτι υπαρχει σαφες προβλημα στο συκωτι,το θεμα ειναι απο τι προερχεται .πες μου σε παρακαλω ,εχεις δει υγρα στη μυτη του πουλιου ή στο ματι; επισης τα παιδια στην κτηνιατρικη τη διαγνωση την ειχανε κανει οπτικα ή με καποια οργανα ή εξετασεις; φαρμακο δεν προκειται να σου πω αλλο αν δεν μου βρεις μαγαζι οχι πετσοπ αλλα με κτηνιατρικα (για κοτες,προβατα ,σκυλους,περιστερια κλπ ) .μεχρι εκεινη τη στγμη βρες πικρο ραδικι ,αυτο το ειδος μονο
http://diatrofika-nea.blogspot.com/2...g-post_29.html

%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BE%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%BF.jpg
ακομη και σε χωραφια ,πλυνε το καλα και δινε καθε μερα αυτουσιο και ζουμι απο το βρασιμο του αντι νερου αν βρεις αρκετο.για βρασιμο (μονο ) θα βαλεις και φυλλα (καλα πλυμενα ) απο αγγιναρα .μονο φυλλα .αυτα που πετανε στις λαικες.δεν μας ενδιαφερει ο καρπος αλλα τα φυλλα.

τα παραπανω θα βοηθησουν στο συκωτι του πουλιου να αποτοξινωθει.αν υπαρχει ομως λοιμωξη το προβλημα δεν λυνεται

----------


## petra

Καλημερα,το ραδικι αυτο δεν μπορεσα να το βρω,οσο για μαγαζι που να πουλαει κτηνιατρικα εχουμε εδω αλλα τι να του πω?να τον παω να δει το μικρουλι?για το υγρο που μου πες στα ματια του και το στομα του οχι δεν εχει τιποτα απ αυτα!περιμενω την απαντηση σου!

----------


## jk21

θελω να ρωτησεις τι αντιβιωσεις εχουν (σκευασματα) ,πριν παρεις καποια απο αυτες.απο κει και περα θα τα ξαναπουμε.αν θελεις πηγαινε και το πουλακι και τις κουτσουλιες μηπως γνωριζουν καποια  πραγματα

----------


## petra

οκ θα τον παω το απογευμα και θα σ ενημερωσω να δουμε τι θα μου πει κι αυτος!!!!

----------


## petra

γεια σας αργησα να απαντησω αλλα εχω κι ενα θεμα με την καναρα βλεπετε!Λοιπον πηγα σ αυτον που εχει τα κτηνιατρικα αλλα δεν ηταν ο ιδιος εκει οποτε ο αλλος κυριος δεν ηξερε και μου πε να περασω αργοτερα!Το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω δε βρηκα χρονο να ξαναπαω!Οσον αφορα τον μικρο μου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα,σταματησε να βαζει το κεφαλακι του μεσα και να φουσκωνει!ειναι αρκετα δραστηριος τρωει παιζει και μετα απο τοσο καιρο ακουσα παλι το κελαηδημα του!θα ανεβασω και φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες του αν και μενα μου φαινοντα καλυτερες!αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω τωρα ειναι αν μπορω να προσθεσω κατι αλλο στη διατροφη του οπως π.χ. αυγουλακι εκτος απο τα σπορακια η ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη?το λεω αυτο για να δυναμωσει και να παχυνει λιγο ειναι αδυνατουλης ο καημενουλης!!!!

----------


## petra

τα σπορακια που βλεπετε απλα πεσανε απο τη τροφη του οπως κια το υγρο χαρτι ειναι επεςιδη επεσε λιγο νερο απο την ποτιστρα!

----------


## jk21

πετρα κατι σπορακια που φαινονται νομιζω δεν ειναι μερος της κουτσουλιας αλλα ειναι τυχαια εκει..ετσι;  η κουτσουλια οσο διακρινεται φαινεται καλυτερη...

----------


## petra

ναι τα σπορακια πεσανε απο τη ταιστρα δεν ειναι με τις κουτσουλιες του.Κι εμενα καλυτερες μου φαινονυαι και χωρις πρασινα υγρα!

----------

